# Research study: Toe problems in agility dogs



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey agility folk! If you have/had an agility dog who has experienced *any type of toe problem* then you are probably eligible to participate in this important research study.

The study is designed to 1) identify potential risk factors for injuries, and 2) analyze the return to athletic performance of dogs who had one or more toes amputated for any reason. The goal of this research is to provide agility enthusiasts with information about common toe problems in the sport and to provide veterinarians (and dog owners!) with information to assist with decision-making in amputation situations.

Your dog will not be examined if you participate. All agility dogs are eligible, regardless of whether the injury/problem occurred during agility or whether the dog returned to agility after recovery. All types of toe problems (injury, disease, infection, tumor, etc.) are eligible.

For additional information you can visit the webpage here: Clinical Studies at the College of Veterinary Medicine 

If your dog is eligible, the online survey can be found here: https://www.research.net/s/WSU-agility-dog-toes. The questionnaire takes approximately 3-5 minutes to complete for dogs who were not treated with an amputation, and 15 minutes to complete for dogs who had one or more toes amputated.

Feel free to pass this information along to your contacts and let me know if you have any questions (by posting here, PM, or via email at [email protected]). And for good measure, here's a picture of my young girl, Kova, who just started competing this summer. 

Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how about sesamoiditis?


----------



## Kat's Dogs (Jul 31, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> how about sesamoiditis?


Yep - that works! Dogs with any problems from the carpal/tarsal joints (wrist/hock) down, including soft tissue and sesamoid diseases & injuries, are eligible.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, done and submitted.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

how about a busted toe due to a stupid woman wearing heeling cowboy boots to an obedience class and stomping on your dogs foot?


----------

